# Look what swam around me today...



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Thought I'd share a couple pictures i was able to snap of this fish that swam around my camera for a lap or two. Was fishing for panfish, but i did have a couple tip-ups really close to me. This was the 2nd one i saw today... the other was about 14 inches! It was coooool!


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

sweet...what kind of camera?


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Just a cheap 'Fish Cam' we got for 50 bucks on clearance at Menards a couple years ago. I think its the same camera Cabelas has for one of their cameras... looks just the same anyway.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful fish!

Any idea on size?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Very cool!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> Beautiful fish!
> 
> Any idea on size?


I'd say easily over 40.... If I hadnt been fumbling to get my phone out to take a picture with one hand as I followed him on the camera with the other, I could have looked down the hole and seen him. He was probably only 7 or 8 feet down in pretty clear water.

I also jigged for a second with my little jig and spike... but... my 1lb leader probably wouldnt hold for long, and i really like that teardrop


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

The Sentinel! Cool pic!


----------



## ramlund man (Dec 13, 2002)

Too cool!!!


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

That is awesome! My heart would have been pounding out of my chest. Too cool.


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, I'm heading to the same lake right now, and
I'm bringing a MH jigging rod this time... 





I'll let you guys know if i even see anything good...


----------



## quackpot (Jan 15, 2012)

Very nice pictures I bet that got the blood going. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Bet the pannie fishing got a lil slow huh?


----------



## Tilmann Outfitters (Feb 8, 2012)

What lake?


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

That looks like a muskie, No


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Tilmann Outfitters said:


> What lake?


 
LOL!

Just a hunch but I'm guessing you're not going to get an answer on that one.

If he was to say, he'd have about 1000 friends very soon.


----------



## chrisjan_81 (Sep 13, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Just a hunch but I'm guessing you're not going to get an answer on that one.
> 
> If he was to say, he'd have about 1000 friends very soon.


lol... think those 1000 friends would give me a dollar for the info?! Could be worth it... but... seeing as I was the only person fishing the entire lake when he swam through... had some decent perch fishing (couple 12 inchers)... and really do enjoy fishing a lake that isnt crawling with other fishermen... it could cost 5 bucks per friend!



fishineveryminuteofit said:


> Bet the pannie fishing got a lil slow huh?


Whats funny... literally 15 seconds after he left... i panned the camera around... and a bunch of dink gills were already checking out my teardrop  

And yep unclecbass... its a muskie


----------

